# Fitness a TOP 3 THING



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I think fitness is a huge thing to prep for. Health is number one in my book. I use to be a HEAVY drinker not even beer but hard stuff, whiskey etc. I decided too tone it down and become more healthier. Where do you guys think fitness ranks among preppers?


----------

